# New method to get baits out past the 3rd bar with ease...



## Mr. Champ (May 25, 2004)

This is no joke, I found this item on Ebay and it looks like the guy is really serious about this watercraft he put together. Check it out.
-Cheers-
Mr. Champ
>CLICK HERE<


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Sweet!

Too much money.......LOL.....


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I'll bet it wouldn't take much for a wave to flip that thing over.


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: I guess,...*

You can give the Dude a B+, for effort.


----------



## GarFisher (May 22, 2004)

Hell of a contraption. Put all that gear on a yak with outriggers and who knows might just work. I still like the idea that I think Gundoctor mentioned once before. Offer a broke college kid with a surfboard a six pack to paddle out a bloody jackfish out past the last breaker. If he doesn't come back in you know you'll need bigger tackle. lol


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Yeah the older guys that first got me into fishing for those toothy critters used to get surfers to carry their lines out. I guess whatever works I just don't think that contraption would. I personally have always wanted a Zodiak.


----------



## MikeB (May 21, 2004)

*another way*

go to agroacart.com and look at his rig. it is a lot cheaper and probably more fun, just 250.00 and it includes a rod and reel. MikeB it is called the precision caster!!!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

GarFisher said:


> Hell of a contraption. Put all that gear on a yak with outriggers and who knows might just work. I still like the idea that I think Gundoctor mentioned once before. Offer a broke college kid with a surfboard a six pack to paddle out a bloody jackfish out past the last breaker. If he doesn't come back in you know you'll need bigger tackle. lol


ROTFLMRNAOTIH


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Money and time not well spent*

That contraption would be a sight to see on a freshwater pond, but not in 2-4 foot surf. Your CG would definitely be too high and too far back. Once you hit the first wave, you would be sure to see your ankles pointing skyward as they were hurled over your head and past your ears as your 11,000 dollar rig just became junk.

He would have done better buying a used bay boat.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Funny contraption, though. :spineyes:

willbo


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

willbo said:


> That contraption would be a sight to see on a freshwater pond, but not in 2-4 foot surf. Your CG would definitely be too high and too far back. Once you hit the first wave, you would be sure to see your ankles pointing skyward as they were hurled over your head and past your ears as your 11,000 dollar rig just became junk.
> 
> He would have done better buying a used bay boat.
> 
> ...


I would pay a large some of money to see somebody run baits in heavy surf with that thing. It kind of looks like something Johnny Knoxville from the TV show [email protected]$$ would use. LOL!!!!!


----------



## GarFisher (May 22, 2004)

I think I've heard of every device known to get a bait out as far as possible. Kites, RC Models including boats, subs and little choppers, catapults,slings, canons, motars,crossbows,bows,etc.,etc..
Seems to boil down to is either you get wet and swim,paddle or yak a bait out or cast half as far as Big Lou(which is probably farther than most can cast). I would list jet skis but I hate them things so much my dream is to nail one with a 10 oz pyramid sinker from a power cast with my 12 OM extra heavy rod. Humm maybe a use for them model subs after all if I could rig up torpedos.
But you never know when the next breakthrough will come, so I'll keep an open mind and besides it never hurts to look someone's idea.


----------



## Mr. Champ (May 25, 2004)

Funny, some of the people replying make me think that they think I was serious about the contraption. I found it to be the most worthless item on Ebay to date, no wonder the guy has no bids. I'm still brainstorming on new ideas, I found a glider that has a remote control range of 1000' for $80. All you would need is for it to be able to carry a payload of 8 oz. - 2 lbs. and it would be magic. Don't get me wrong, I love yakking out to deeper waters, but when the seas are too rough to paddle, what do you do? There's a little ******* in all of us that would love to see a gasoline powered catapult bait launcher that could send a bait from the beach to where the shrimpers pass. LOL. Enjoyed the comments!
-Cheers-
Mr. Champ


----------

